
Orwell’s “1984”: How to Misread a Classic - andrenth
https://fee.org/articles/orwell-s-1984-how-to-misread-a-classic/
======
mimixco
1984 was actually about _socialism;_ the totalitarian society depicted in the
book is called Ingsoc (English Socialism). Orwell's prescience is still
relevant not only because of the warnings against socialism but also because
he connects it to big tech and a surveillance society in general. It's
interesting and alarming to see how many big tech companies today are
advocates of socialism and also participants in the surveillance economy.
Surely Amazon, Google, and Facebook are good examples.

